# red cedar coffee table finish



## themike (Feb 12, 2011)

I milled some slabs of western red cedar about 7 years ago and last summer I shaped one of the pieces into a coffee table. 
I know it's a soft wood and after a few months it's already looking pretty dinged up. 

Is there a finish I could use to harden the surface so that it's not so prone to dings? I'd like the finish to be flat but if glossy is the only option I'd consider it.

Thanks.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

nothing you put on the wood will make it harder

i would recommend an oil finish and a glass top


----------



## ~WoodChuck~ (Jan 17, 2009)

epoxy


----------



## themike (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## usmc6531 (Jan 26, 2011)

~WoodChuck~ said:


> epoxy


+1
I have an epoxy on my bartop to keep the wood from being dented and it works great. I am not sure if there is a flat finish version but it should do the trick for protection


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

usmc6531 said:


> . . . I am not sure if there is a flat finish version but it should do the trick for protection


There's some good resources in this thread about how to get various sheens with epoxy finishes. 






.


----------

